# PAT enabling question

## ericrhenry

Running kernel 3.0.6 on an Acer 5755-6699 laptop (Core i3 processor, 2 cores, 4 threads).

According to dmesg, all four logical processors are being started up:

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.062162] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz stepping 07
> 
> [    0.164120] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, SandyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.
> 
> [    0.164349] ... version:                3
> ...

 

However, only a single PAT enabling message appears:

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
> 
> 

 

at the very beginning, before the other cpus are brought up. /proc/cpuinfo shows the "pat" flag

for all four cpus. There is an entry /sys/kernel/debug/x86/pat_memtype_list after boot. Is there

any cause for concern in the absence of a "PAT enabled" message for either the remaining logical

cpus, or at least for the other core?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *ericrhenry wrote:*   

> Is there any cause for concern

 

I don't think so. I get the same, with a dual-core on x86, kernel 3.1.6.

$ dmesg | grep -i "pat enable"

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

$ dmesg | grep -i "brought up"

Brought up 2 CPUs

----------

